# Why is it always my dog??



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Nine dogs and their owners from Ashill Dog Training School got together today for a sponsored walk. Willow thought the best bit was this....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That Willow just cracked me up and love how Diesel came in to save the day and get her out of the mud. Such a handsome boy. She sure was muddy. Hope you had a place to wash her off before getting back into the car.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Don't worry - it would have been my dog too. What would possess them to lie down in the mud?! I'll never know, but my boy loves it too!


----------



## K9Lover (May 6, 2009)

:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl: OMG that was HYSTERICAL!!!!! I am soooo glad it wasn't one of my dogs.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Sadly no Carol. Would anyone like to come and clean out my car??


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

I think that's the first time I've laughed in three weeks. Lisa thank you for sharing.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I had to laugh with you laughing so much!!! What is it about them?? I certainly know that they were born the wrong colour... in fact 'hippo' springs to mind...lol!! How great that you got in on camera. it looked like you had a lovely day you lucky thing... and lucky Willow and Diesel!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh Lisa that was so funny and a very very familiar sight! Tilly does those exact same moves!! That black lab was also having a good go at copying her!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

it's a chocolate dipped retriever!!! (newest designer breed  )


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

I thought Willow's wallow in the muck was funny, but Diesel's snort and push telling her to act like a lady and get out of the muck was the best.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

That was so funny! You are so good to be laughing through that...my hubby and I would have been yelling at Bailey to get out of there!


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Too funny!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Excellent piggie imitation. Good for the soul, loved it!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohhh,it's to funny.Quine of the mud.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

OMG, Willow looks IDENTICAL to Gibby, her lighter color, dipped in mud, and the way she moves around. We finally ordered a booster bath because Gibby comes home looking like that every single time we go out to the field or for a hike and my back was really suffering with all those baths I had to give him. :

Well, at least Willow had a blast.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh my gosh that was funny. Your poor car. :doh:


----------



## Samantha (Mar 12, 2009)

That was awesome.. thanks for the good old belly laugh! My 8 year old daughter came up behind me and said, "Mom.. that would be our Brooke too!!"


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Are you sure you didn't get a Hippo by mistake when you brought her home?


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I gave up long ago trying to keep Willow clean on walks, yes baths are a pain but I love how happy she is covered in mud!

Not a single dog went home clean but none were as bad as Willow!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Lisa that is so funny Willow was having a ball by the looks of things, Honey does exactly the same loves to wallow, in mud and streams but get the hose out and she is off:uhoh:


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I've heard those mud baths are very expensive and very beautifying. Way to go Willow.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't think she really wanted to get dirty but, how else could she teach that darn lab how to swim???


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Maybe she felt like being a black lab for a day - love Diesel's big brother act


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

OMG what fun! I laughed so hard. I wish Pud and I could have been there and joined in the fun! How cool to see a bunch of happy dogs getting dirty.


----------

